# Stanley!



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## Sami (Dec 11, 2007)

Winky rat! He's so cute. ^^


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

What a close-up ham! Especially the winking photo, how adorable!


----------



## Middy (Nov 19, 2007)

What a cutie. I really love his facial markings and the wink is just adorible!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh my god, I LOVE his markings!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

SOOOO cute .. it seems like he really has a thing for the camera =)


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, Stanley is so cute! Love his facial markings.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

ditto what everyone else said!!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

His markings are to DIE for! And that winking shot......it don't get any cuter than that I SWEAR!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Stanley is surely one of the cutest rats I've ever seen! Great colors and markings and the personality comes through in the pictures!


----------

